
Real-Life Thor's 'Mjölnir' Hammer using a fingerprint scanner - paultannenbaum
https://www.inverse.com/article/6991-all-it-takes-to-build-thor-s-mj%C3%B6lnir-in-real-life-is-a-fingerprint-scanner-and-electromagnetism
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10388572](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10388572).

~~~
paultannenbaum
Just curious, why was my submission moved in favor of the other submission?

~~~
dang
The other article seemed marginally more substantive. It was also submitted
marginally earlier, which is what we'd use to break the tie if there was one.

There's no clearly good answer to this problem of more than one user
submitting the same story. We've talked some form of karma splitting, but all
the schemes get complicated, and a complicated scheme that inevitably
disappoints some people is worse than a simple scheme that inevitably
disappoints some people. So we rely on (a) most HN users are smart enough not
to much care about karma, and (b) if you keep submitting good stories it evens
out in the long run.

~~~
paultannenbaum
That all makes sense and is very sensible. Thanks for taking the time to
explain, I know your busy.

